# Mysticism And Metaphysics In Sikhism And Gurbani



## Admin (Oct 24, 2009)

The aim of all religions, in its true form, is to bring mystic ascendancy as the positive waves and, thus transforming the negative waves of de-ascendancy as from the flow of desire and emotions in the direction of vagueness of urge. The desires have the two aspects, which we may learn to separate, one is the wish and other is fantasy about it. The fantasy has the metaphysical in the depth, but we seem to tend to follow the wish.

You see if we have the understanding of the Metaphysics, we may go for finding the mysticism in our fantasy; we enjoy the imaginations and it works as a ladder to ascend–the art of ascendancy is the result.


In Sikhism,  the religion is the mystic transcendentalism from ordinary state of mind to the transcendental or liberated soul level.


Thus in the Gurbani, the ascendancy or evolution of the soul is one of the major goals of one’s life. According to the Gurbani, this path of ascendancy is the Divine Path (Roohani Marg), which always glows with God’s (Waheguru)’s Divine Grace. The selflessness allows us to be an original being, which is again the _*‘Child Within’*_, who remains in the Chardi Kala, while following the Art of Ascendancy. We may accept it as the Eternal Hope.


Our creative analysis and creative thoughts always help us in learning more about Metaphysics and thus mysticism and the Gateway to the Universe, the conscience level that ascends beyond the pineal gland, while healing us in an unusual way of faith that comes from the transcendental meditation.
 Transcendental meditation is helpful in getting the best from our glands that make us have peace, the best remedy for all preventive and curative measures.


In Sikhism, it is also set as a discipline one can follow daily and with monthly following-up as discussed below:


You see, we may gradually and systematically achieve our spiritual development each month through the Art of Ascendancy, the Chardi Kala. Thus, for one month to the next until this spiritual journey completes its yearly cycle in the cyclic way that is also the re-cyclic process of the universe.


This is enriched by reinforcements of our age, experience and cosmic rhythm going on our Earth yearly, as long as we live. The re-cyclic process is applied to the conversion of thought into action and learning from the actions to ascend towards refined thoughts and ideal actions.
 The philosophy of religion, the metaphysics in particular, and the Eastern or Indian Philosophy in general, greatly gives metaphysical meanings, effects and influences of transition of the Sun through twelve signs of the zodiac. We will discuss it in detail in other Factoids related to these topics about Sikhism and Gurbani as for our learning the comparative religious studies and spirituality.

*Dr. Harmander Singh* 
_ 				Counselor, Writer, Life Coach				_ 

Patiala, Punjab


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 24, 2009)

ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ 
मः १ ॥ 
Mėhlā 1. 
First Mehl: 

ਕੁੰਭੇ  ਬਧਾ  ਜਲੁ  ਰਹੈ  ਜਲ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕੁੰਭੁ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
कु्मभे बधा जलु रहै जल बिनु कु्मभु न होइ ॥ 
Kumbẖe baḏẖā jal rahai jal bin kumbẖ na ho▫e. 
Water remains confined within the pitcher, but without water, the pitcher could not have been formed; 

ਗਿਆਨ  ਕਾ  ਬਧਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਹੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੫॥ 
गिआन का बधा मनु रहै गुर बिनु गिआनु न होइ ॥५॥ 
Gi▫ān kā baḏẖā man rahai gur bin gi▫ān na ho▫e. ||5|| 
just so, the mind is restrained by spiritual wisdom, but without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom. ||5||


----------

